# Anybody ever deal with this guy?



## copperkid_18 (Jun 21, 2010)

I recently received negative feedback on an Item on ebay.

Here's how it goes-
I listed 18 pounds of scrap circuit boards with pins and fingers cut off on ebay. They sold for 0.99 and 20.00 shipping. After the auction I offered to refund the guy's money b/c it was not profitable for me b/c of shipping and fee's. As you guessed he declined the refund and I shipped them anyway. When he got the he left neg feedback and said "I can see were you have cut the pins off, cut thru the fiberglass circuit to remove the gold." It was listed under this condition " For parts or not working: An item that does not function as intended and is not fully operational. This includes items that are defective in ways that render them difficult to use, items that require service or repair, or items missing essential components." I tried to resolve the issue by saying that I would refund he money and still nothing. Who Is at fault here? You decide.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> I recently received negative feedback on an Item on ebay.
> 
> Here's how it goes-
> I listed 18 pounds of scrap circuit boards with pins and fingers cut off on ebay. They sold for 0.99 and 20.00 shipping. After the auction I offered to refund the guy's money b/c it was not profitable for me b/c of shipping and fee's. As you guessed he declined the refund and I shipped them anyway. When he got the he left neg feedback and said "I can see were you have cut the pins off, cut thru the fiberglass circuit to remove the gold." It was listed under this condition " For parts or not working: An item that does not function as intended and is not fully operational. This includes items that are defective in ways that render them difficult to use, items that require service or repair, or items missing essential components." I tried to resolve the issue by saying that I would refund he money and still nothing. Who Is at fault here? You decide. The member was "kingpatsir".



I don't think fault is an issue here, you listed the auction at $0.99 and had a 1 bid winner, such as it sometimes goes on eBay, You list low to save on fees expecting more bids, you gambled and lost it was your responsibility to ship irregardless of what the winning bid was.

I myself recently refunded an auction under a new eBay identity, Paypal grabbed and held the payment for both the item and shipping expecting me to ship on my dime, ain't going to happen in this lifetime. I refunded and got a neg, under the rules of commerce I deserve the neg and would refund a winning bidder every time my payment is held by paypal.

You have to place yourself in the buyers shoes to see how the world looks from his/her perspective.

Knowing how my low feedback new identity has been treated by ebay and Paypal will no longer bid or purchase from any ebayer with less than 20 or 30 positives, they stand to have their funds held delaying shipment. Not everyone is going to ship goods on their dime, like hey you have to borrow money from the bank to ship because your funds are held. Quick one way trip to the poor house.


----------



## teabone (Jun 21, 2010)

It looks like you both got screwed.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 21, 2010)

teabone said:


> It looks like you both got screwed.



Not in my opinion after looking at the auction, his winning bidder expected gold.

Tittle: Scrap Circuit Boards 18 lbs+ Power Boards,GOLD,copper 

Description: I have for sale 18 pounds + of scrap power supply, network cards, various circuit boards for scrap. Good Luck Bidding! If shipping is less I will refund you the difference.

Auction Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120580512925

copperkid_18 you should be turned in to ebay for violation of using this ebay members user Id publicly in this fray your trying to stir up. You left out some important information in asking others their opinion.

Your auction is very deceptive, misleading at best.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 21, 2010)

gustavus said:


> teabone said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like you both got screwed.
> ...






Sorry, I thought you could put his name


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > teabone said:
> ...



You can post his name, as long as your not slandering a person or maligning ones character.


----------



## skippy (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with Gill, Copperkid. People are buying these circuit boards for scrap, and to try to side-step around the fact that you've
done something to reduce the value of this scrap is quite simply dishonest .


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 22, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Who Is at fault here? You decide.


I read all of the comments above this one. I would normally remain silent, but you asked who is at fault. This is how I see perceive issue. 

If you promoted boards that had any of the gold bearing materials removed and didn't make the disclosure, you are, in effect, lying to the buyer. Hiding behind the exceptions you noted is not valid in this case. 

Frankly, you should be ashamed of yourself. You have spoken volumes about your lack of character. I would have to wonder if your mother would be proud of you in your attempt to deceive. 

Please try to be more forthright in dealings such as these. You will long be remembered for the bad things you do, and it takes a huge amount of effort to undo damage to your character by acts such as these. Can you not see that readers of this board now will not trust you? 

You earned the negative feedback.

Harold


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> If you promoted boards that had any of the gold bearing materials removed and didn't make the disclosure, you are, in effect, lying to the buyer.
> 
> Harold



Harold, There was still gold on the boards. I Have pictures to prove it. What I was saying is that not all of the original gold is on the boards. I hope everyone still trusts me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > If you promoted boards that had any of the gold bearing materials removed and didn't make the disclosure, you are, in effect, lying to the buyer.
> ...



copperkid_18 the picture below is this the one and only used for your auction. I see fingers missing, you never disclosed this fact in your auction description, your tittle says GOLD.

Any evidence you submit ie: pictures to back your claim should be only those used in the original auction, any others would be considered void. Your really missing the point here you made a mistake and stand fast by it. 

You're drowning in your own swill, spend some time to reflect your mistake then move on.

Had you been reading the Best of Ebay thread you would have most certainly noticed what our forum members expect. How about those gold vials selling on eBay that have no gold but advertised as such - been hundreds of negative comments on both fronts.

It's all about disclosure and you failed. live with the negative feedback had it been me I would refund the buyer for both auction and postage. You mentioned in your auction that if postage was less than $20.00 you would refund the excess. How much did the postage come to for that 18 lbs shipped within the USA

Next question have you refunded the excess as promised.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 22, 2010)

gustavus said:


> Had you been reading the Best of Ebay thread you would have most certainly noticed what our forum members expect.



Thats a good thread :lol:


----------



## MiltonFu (Jun 22, 2010)

Copperkid, accept and understand that you probably made a mistake. I am sure that with the disclosure you are making here, it was not your intent to deceive anyone. That is also reflected in the fact that you offered reimbursement.
However, the evidence is pointing to a deceptive sale. The product was incorrectly described , there was only a single picture of a small portion of the item and more importantly, the boards were faced down as if to indicate you wanted to hide something.
If I were you, I would offer an apology to the buyer and be apologetic to this forum now that the matter has been made public. Encourage the buyer to consider retracting or correcting the negative feedback if possible.
The boards you sold is considered "processed material". Scrap circuit boards are complete boards that have been scrapped. Pictures of the front of the boards usually supports the description.
Good luck.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > Had you been reading the Best of Ebay thread you would have most certainly noticed what our forum members expect.
> ...



I agree it is a very good thread, the information provided attempts to warn folks off from scammers and fraudsters.

On the flip side of the coin it shows how easy it is to deceive and manipulate people, should a person be so inclined.

I recently purchased a couple of used fused quartz dish's from ebay one arrived with a small hardly noticeable crack that could have slipped by a cursory inspection. I have notified the seller along with the attached picture showing the defect. It's my bet that the seller will make good on this with out hesitation.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 22, 2010)

gustavus said:


> copperkid_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...




Shipping was 19.98 so it made no sense to refund the extra b/c of fees with paypal. I admit I made a mistake and want to apologize to anyone affected.


----------



## MiltonFu (Jun 22, 2010)

FWIW, after studying the entire thread and the relevant ebay listings etc, I am of the opinion that copperkid is a trustworthy person.


----------



## OMG (Jun 22, 2010)

$21 for Scrap Circuit Boards 18 lbs+ Power Boards,GOLD,copper
(*with a lot of the values already removed)
They must have been put up for sale in hopes some poor sucker would buy them. How could $21 be considered a fair price at all?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 22, 2010)

The kid does seem to be able to take constructive criticism well. He seems like he's trying to learn from all i have gathered from his previous post. This will be something else he can learn from hopefully.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm wondering why people still bother using eBay. It's a cesspool.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

At least give him time to reach puberty....He will learn. How many kids do you know that will go to the effort to learn what he is trying to learn. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 23, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > If you promoted boards that had any of the gold bearing materials removed and didn't make the disclosure, you are, in effect, lying to the buyer.
> ...



I've read the entire thread, and I think you are learning from this experience. What troubles me is your comment that there is gold on the boards------as if that negates the fact that some was removed. 

The point is, if you advertise a product, it should be represented fairly. If it has a corner busted off, it should be mentioned. If fingers have been removed, that, too, should be mentioned. 

Lets look at this a different way. This always works for me. 

If you were the buyer of the boards in question, would you have been pleased to receive boards that had been scalped, when there was no mention that they had? 

I firmly believe that had you been the recipient of this transaction, you would have been less than pleased with the seller. Deep in your mind, you'd know that he hadn't been forthright with you. 

Learn from this mistake, and make a concerted effort to always provide full disclosure. That way the buyer doesn't get any surprises. You may find you sleep better in the bargain. 

Harold


----------



## dtectr (Jun 23, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> I'm wondering why people still bother using eBay. It's a cesspool.


AMEN! Everyone does realize that FeeBay owns PayPal? on a recent sale the combined fees equaled nearly 15%. 
EBid, anyone?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> I'm wondering why people still bother using eBay. It's a cesspool.



I love E-bay.Where else can I sell backplanes for over $100.00 a board? I have no way of knowing the gold content of every board I come across. Best thing is to take good photos, count the # of pins on the board, and do not remove any gold on the board. If the buyer pays too much for the board, oh well. I have paid too much for things as well. Free market, don't you just love it!!!


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 23, 2010)

I have purchased a lot of gear in life and I never had a problem 
buying something when I knew it's condition clearly detailed in advance.
If the case was cracked and I knew about it I would simply adjust my 
offer accordingly. The issue always came about when someone wanted
to pass off known defective product i.e tested bad as "as-is, where-is".

Those type sellers never saw any repeat business from me.
As Scotty from Star Trek fame always said: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me." 

Copper-kid, here is all I would suggest to you as a life lesson:
"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 24, 2010)

I just had a look at copperkids profile he's only 12 years old. 

If i had known this before I would not have been so harsh on him. I apologize for being so harsh and rude with him and wish him the best in his education both in what has been discussed here on this thread regarding his original question and that of learning the art of refining precious metals.

If this is the worst of the kid, he is faring far better than I who at 12 was already in reform school ( Brannon Lake ) Vancouver Island, learning things I shouldn't have been. Let us get he ship back on course.

it's alright to make mistakes so long as you don't keep making the same one over n over.I tried many different things and look where I'm at now learning how to refine precious metals and making some fine friends along the way.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 24, 2010)

gustavus said:


> I just had a look at copperkids profile he's only 12 years old.


Yep, that's good to know. It's also an excellent age to start getting a healthy perspective on what constitutes fair play.

I'm impressed with any young man that has the ability to venture forth in the world of business and fend for himself. He is being exposed to the real world, which can be harsh and cruel. I expect he will profit greatly from this experience and will become a better person as a result. 

Hang in there, copperkid. As long as you show signs of seeking guidance and base your operation on honesty, there's a huge number of folks here on this forum that can help you achieve your goals. Don't dwell on this one negative transaction. Treat it as a very valuable learning experience, which it is, and move on. 

Good luck in the future. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Jun 24, 2010)

A mans word is worth more than money. even if you loose money, if you are a man of your word, you will be a wealthy man, although you may not get rich.
In bussiness a man of his word will go farther, if he makes a mistake and takes the loss for his goof, more bussiness will come his way for his honesty.
We all make mistakes, and it takes a man to admit his.
copper kid you are on your way to becoming a man.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 24, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a look at copperkids profile he's only 12 years old.
> ...




The young man is very nice. I have 7 cpu's I'm processing for him. Now when I mail that button to him and he starts playing with it how much drive do you think it will give him.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 24, 2010)

He says the profile is wrong and he's actually 22.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=6869&p=61650#p61650


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 24, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> He says the profile is wrong and he's actually 22.
> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=6869&p=61650#p61650



I thought I had remembered him saying something of that nature. Any seems like a nice young man.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 24, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> He says the profile is wrong and he's actually 22.
> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=6869&p=61650#p61650



Sorry, Never remembered to remove that post after I had a friend over and my computer was open and he put that on there. Sorry, I am actually 12. Thanks to everybody, Kobe


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 24, 2010)

Chuckle ! you almost got me !


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 24, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> Chuckle ! you almost got me !


No, seriously!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 24, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > He says the profile is wrong and he's actually 22.
> ...



Well you keep going after your dreams and don't let any one throw you off track. I started work earlier in life than you did and it pays off in the long run. Don't worry about your friends ragging you when you need to work, you will look back and see them in the same posision in life when you are progressing fron the knowledge you learned early.


----------



## joem (Jul 29, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > gustavus said:
> ...



Barren:
what's your rate on processing cpu'sinto buttons?
I'm impressed with your honesty when dealing with a 12 year old inexperienced but up and coming kid.


----------

